

GNU grep-2.17 released: 7x to 10x times faster with multibyte locale - fafner
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnu.grep.bugs/5154

======
fafner
I know people here usually complain about minor release announcements. But

> This release is notable for its performance improvements: we don't often see
> a 10x speed-up in a tool like grep.

So I think it's quite noteworthy.

